# glider for swingset, shape of horse, airplane, etc



## marlenecopeland (Aug 27, 2012)

First time posting, and quite new to wooden projects. My dad made his living with wood and now that I am a grandma, I have some ideas of my own Very little skill...however am looking for plans to make a 2 person glider (or even 1 person) out of wood, to attach to their playset. Looking for something fun, unusual, or even just basic, I suppose Hope I don't have to hire someone to make it:icon_confused:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps this will help. Its the only plans I have. The structure is mostly metal but could be substituted with wood with a little more framing.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I just made one for my oldest boy. It is a single rider horse swing. If interested I'll try to take a picture of the plans with my phone and attach it.


----------

